# Wanna come help me shun on a GPL violator?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

http://code.google.com/p/tegraowners-ics-rom/issues/detail?id=81&colspec=ID%20Reporter%20Type%20Status%20Priority%20Opened%20Modified%20Summary%20Stars

Anyways, thor2002ro and digetx (who are too lonley to be on XDA or RW, so they created their own website) have released multiple roms and kernels without the kernel source code. I hate GPL violators, so I'm shunning on them. Someone want to come give me backup?


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Haters gonna hate, but GPL violators gonna violate GPL..... Obviously it's not good, but what are we going to do?

Just as well, I hate HTC for taking advantage of the 90 day window for kernel source releases.


----------

